# Rockets Games of the Week Nov. 13th - Nov. 20th



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets @ Knicks 11/14 6:30p cst

Bulls @ Rockets 11/16 7:30pm cst

Rockets @ Thunder 11/17 7:00p cst

Rockets @ Raptors 11/19 6:00p cst

*Predictions:*

Rockets @ Knicks *W*
Bulls @ Rockets *L*
Rockets @ Thunder *L*
Rockets @ Raptors *W*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This game is worth *double* for our draft position and it is* not an easy* game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good win in MSG. Time to get the wheels spinning again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola is just flat out ballin this year. He's got my vote for MIP thats for sure.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope teams keep beating up on tghe Knicks.

Really hoping they crash and burn in the EAST this year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, that slow start is going to kill us. Hopefully we can beat the Bulls next, even though I predicted a loss.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

If we can somehow *win* this game it shouldnt take long to get *above .5 mark*.:champagne:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on we need to beat the Raptors. PLEASE


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

No chance. Sonny Weems baby!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lies!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

fail


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------

